# Wild Jacky dragons



## Kitah (Aug 3, 2009)

*Wild dragons*

Heya guys, just thought I'd post a few pics of a couple of dragons (Its what I think they are?) from near winton. I quite like these little guys


----------



## webcol (Aug 3, 2009)

Very cute..


----------



## Ramsayi (Aug 3, 2009)

Great pics xshadowx.
Note the lack of hands in the shots!


----------



## W.T.BUY (Aug 3, 2009)

they earless dragons not jackies. Great Find!


----------



## serpenttongue (Aug 3, 2009)

I don't think they're jackys, though??


----------



## Kitah (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok I was told they were jackys, my mistake. I've changed the first post. are they earless dragons then?  I still like them regardless  and Ramsayi, I didn't handle them, I'd rather just take a couple of shots and be on my way so I don't stress them too much.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Aug 3, 2009)

im guessing tympanocryptis tetraporophora but could be other tympanocryptis sp. As im not sure what they look like camouflaged..


----------



## Ramsayi (Aug 3, 2009)

xshadowx said:


> and Ramsayi, I didn't handle them, I'd rather just take a couple of shots and be on my way so I don't stress them too much.



Yes thats why I commented.Far too often people are posting pics of wild animals being held for the pic/s. A much better result can be had photographing them in situ.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Aug 3, 2009)

Is It just my eyes or is the scales in the first pic blue?


----------



## Kitah (Aug 3, 2009)

I rekon animals look far far better in a natural environment (i.e. not with a human or man made objects in the photo) anyway, you'd be insane to think otherwise! 

W.T. Buy, I think it was just the lighting and my camera, he/she most certainly wasn't blue


----------



## kupper (Aug 3, 2009)

She is out a bit early


----------



## Kitah (Aug 3, 2009)

These guys were all over the place. The last two pics are of one that I noticed near the tyre of my ATV when I stopped to shut a gate, and the ones in the first few pics are of a little one in a grassy area that we noticed. There was always heaps over the roads, but they're so quick and just bolt down the cracks in the blacksoil


----------



## kupper (Aug 3, 2009)

Hmmm was it warm out ?


----------



## Kitah (Aug 3, 2009)

It was bitterly cold on quite a few of the morns... but it usually warmed up during the day and got quite hot sometimes. Kind of went in waves, really cold for a few days then really warm/hot.


----------



## longirostris (Aug 3, 2009)

I agree with W.T.Buy these guys are T. tetraporophora, commonly called Long Tailed or Eyrean earless dragons. I have a small colony of these in my collection. Great little dragons.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Aug 3, 2009)

Wooo longirostris is back. P.M Sent..


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 3, 2009)

cool looking little guys


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Camera*

What camera set-up are you using?

Nice clear pics. I'm going OS shortly and might have to buy myself a nice SLR digi and lens set-up.


----------



## Kitah (Aug 8, 2009)

Lol I find it entertaining when everyone assumes that I'm using a dSLR  Its a fuji finepix S5700, few years old now. maybe 3yo? Its still going great for me, takes fantastic pictures in pretty much any circumstance, and fantastic macro. I would love a dSLR though, but chances are even if I got one I'd still use my fuji. (Though I'd like to upgrade to the newest model)


----------

